# Home Security System - self monitored



## jtw0188 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am looking for ideas to create a home security system that can send intrusion events to my smartphone and my server at my shop. I would like to connect both wired and wireless cameras and intend to have a dedicated computer hidden that controls the system. It will be UPS protected and my home has an automatic power generator in case municipal power goes out.

Thanks!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

All systems that go to a dvr have this ablity that I have worked with though they send the message to a email server. This also gives you the ability to connect to the dvr via the internet so you can remotely watch the cameras.

Lots of good stores online for this stuff though I do NOT recommend surveillance-video.com/ Their system provided cameras are crap with the infra red leds failing after 6months. Love the Nuvico DVR though. I got mine with a vga card so I can just connect any old monitor.


----------



## georgefell (Jun 9, 2013)

Try Symetrix.

But like Wand3r3r said, as long as you have a DVR, you have these abilities.

I also strongly suggest that you don’t get Swann if you want to record anything at night. Although they do have good day cameras, their night vision is really bad.


----------

